# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Tin tức & Thảo luận >  Bệnh viêm tai giữa ở trẻ sơ sinh hiện nay

## tynatran9291

Một số câu hỏi như :" bệnh viêm tai giữa ở trẻ sơ sinh có thật sự là một căn bệnh đáng lo ngại hay không?", "nếu không chữa trị kịp thời sẽ ảnh hưởng thế nào tới tình trạng sức khỏe của các bé?" là vấn đề đang được nhiều bà mẹ trẻ quan hoài nhất hiện. Hãy cùng bệnh viện tai mũi họng tphcm tìm hiểu xem bệnh viêm tai giữa ở trẻ sơ sinh có đáng lo ngại hay không và đâu là phương pháp điều trị chăm bé tại nhà tốt nhất nhé!

Trẻ lọt lòng viêm tai giữa là một loại bệnh thuộc về hô hấp và rất thường gặp ở trẻ nhỏ, nhất là các bé dưới 3 tuổi, gây ra nhiều hậu quả xấu nếu không được phát hiện can thiệp kịp thời. Di chứng để lại của bệnh là đặc biệt hiểm nguy, thậm chí nó còn ảnh hưởng nhiều tới khả năng nghe của bé sau này. Thế nên các bậc phụ huynh cần sớm đưa con tới bác sĩ thăm khám, chạy chữa càng sớm càng tốt bởi việc làm này cũng giúp chẩn đoán, tiên đoán bệnh tốt hơn. Để tương trợ các bà mẹ chưa có kinh nghiệm trong việc chăm con sao cho đúng, chuyên mục sẽ cung cấp từ A tới Z mọi kiến thức trọng tâm về bệnh để bạn tiện nghiên cứu, tham khảo.



Viêm tai giữa là một bệnh thường gặp ở trẻ nít. Nếu không được điều trị triệt để, bệnh có thể gây ra các biến chứng hiểm như viêm màng não, áp xe não, gây liệt dây tâm thần số 7.

Bệnh viêm tai giữa ở trẻ sơ sinh thường gặp ở trẻ từ 6 tháng tới 3 tuổi. Trẻ thường mắc viêm tai giữa do viêm VA lan vào vòi nhĩ, làm cho vòi nhĩ bị viêm và tắc lại. Ở trẻ em, vòi nhĩ ngắn hơn, khẩu kính lớn hơn ở người lớn nên vi khuẩn và các chất xuất tiết ở mũi họng rất dễ lan lên tai giữa. Đặc biệt, hệ thống niêm mạc đường hô hấp (niêm mạc mũi họng, niêm mạc hòm tai, niêm mạc khí phế quản,…) ở trẻ rất mẫn cảm, rất dễ phản ứng với những kích thích bằng hiện tượng xuất tiết dịch, làm cho dịch ứ đọng nhiều trong hòm tai, gây viêm.

Điều nguy hiểm là bệnh viêm tai giữa ở trẻ sơ sinh có thể gây thủng màng nhĩ, làm tiêu xương… ảnh hưởng đến sức nghe của trẻ và dẫn đến rối loạn ngôn ngữ. Nếu không được điều trị triệt để, bệnh có thể gây các biến chứng nhiễm trùng sọ não rất hiểm như viêm màng não, áp xe não, viêm tắc tĩnh mạch bên hoặc gây liệt dây tâm thần mặt (dây số 7).

Bệnh viêm tai giữa ở trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ gây tác động nhiều tới tình trạng sức khỏe, tinh thần của con, vậy nên lời khuyên cho các vị phụ huynh là hãy chóng vánh đưa con em của mình đi khám điều trị sớm nhất có thể bởi chữa gấp chừng nào thì sẽ hạn chế tốt mọi biến chứng phát sinh chừng đó. Mỗi năm ở Việt Nam, tỷ lệ trẻ nhập viện do viêm tai giữa ngày càng gia tăng mà phần lớn là hiện trạng bệnh đều rất nặng do phát hiện muộn hoặc do thái độ chủ quan lơi là của người lớn, vậy nên lời cảnh báo là hãy thật thận trọng và lưu tâm hơn tới loại bệnh này bởi nó có thể gây ra nhiều hậu quả nặng nề mà người gánh chịu mọi di chứng để lại sau này không ai khác chính là đứa con bé bỏng của bạn đấy. 



Nếu vẫn còn thắc mắc can hệ đến việc bệnh viêm tai giữa ở trẻ sơ sinh,cha mẹ nên gọi ngay đến hotline bệnh viện tai mũi họng tphcm theo số (028) 3817 2299 để được tham vấn trực tiếp và hoàn toàn miễn phí nhé! Chúc các mẹ nuôi con khỏe-dạy con ngoan.

----------

